# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  Πληκτρολόγιο TP5 LED

## lazarost

Ψάχνω ενα πληκτρολόγιο για κέντρο συναγερμού TECNOALARM TP5 
Το μοντέλο ειναι TP5 LED.
Είναι παλιό μοντέλο και απο οτι ξέρω εχει αποσυρθεί αυτός ο πίνακας αλλά μιας και τον έχω
θελω ενα πληκτρολόγιο. 
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει ας μου στείλει ενα μήνυμα.
Ευχαριστώ

----------

